# Other choices???



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Not really a poll, but curious as to what other model automobiles you considered while shopping for your urq.
Myself?
944 turbo-big bang for low bucks-second in line
E30 M3-flared fenders too, and pised off engine-too expensive
Supra twin turbo-too much for my tastes
633csi Gray market car.-kicked major ass, but very rusty.holy crapfast
Mekur xr4ti-early model with the crazy twin tier rear spoiler-couldn't find a nice one.


----------



## 84veedub (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Other choices??? (Sepp)*

I wasn't even shopping, it found me.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Other choices??? (84veedub)*

I wasn't really shopping myself, I just happened to find my car on my travels to get some new guitar strings.
It wasn't even for sale...It took two years of hounding the owner to give it up....


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Other choices??? (Sepp)*

It took me 10 years of hounging my old boss to give his up.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Other choices??? (URQ)*

that's commitment!


----------

